# some wonderful sermons on 1 Cor. 13



## a mere housewife (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been (as I have time to do so) listening through a series on 1 Corinthians 13 from my old church in IL (I need to update my signature!) -- these have been really challenging of the way I often behave, but so valuable to me. I thought I'd post a link ...

http://www.nccopc.org/sermons.html (scroll down to the first ones in the 1 Corinthians 13 series)

(Note that these are going to have a lot of application in the nature of the case. Edit: note also that these are not the only sermons on the page worth sharing .)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

